# Residence bar rights in hotels?



## martha jones

Can anyone clarify for me, I was staying in a Dublin hotel last night, and at 11:45pm the bar closed, and when I asked for the residence bar I was told to stock up now, and drink in the lobby. The bar was then cleaned and prepared for breakfast. I have always been under the impression that as a hotel resident you are entitled to be served alcohol 24hours a day, and that you can be asked to drink it in your room, if the hotel asks you. I have spent many christmas days in hotels on a 4 day package, and have been served alcohol, im just checking to see if the licencing laws have changed and I was unaware of it.


----------



## mathepac

The licencing laws allow hotels to serve alcohol to residents outside of normal licencing hours, but they are not obliged to, so no change to the laws AFAIK.


----------



## Smashbox

I would imagine its up to the individual hotel. Perhaps they don't offer a residence bar service.


----------



## Guest116

"Entitled" - the new expectation from Irish people.

You are not ENTITLED to a residents bar.


----------



## lightswitch

No need to shout time ari


----------



## onq

martha jones said:


> Can anyone clarify for me, I was staying in a Dublin hotel last night, and at 11:45pm the bar closed, and when I asked for the residence bar I was told to stock up now, and drink in the lobby. The bar was then cleaned and prepared for breakfast. I have always been under the impression that as a hotel resident you are entitled to be served alcohol 24hours a day, and that you can be asked to drink it in your room, if the hotel asks you. I have spent many christmas days in hotels on a 4 day package, and have been served alcohol, im just checking to see if the licencing laws have changed and I was unaware of it.



<shakes head>

Do you have any idea of how bleak a picture you're painting with this query and background information? This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept!

ONQ


----------



## Bronte

I stayed in a hotel in Bunratty very recently.  I returned about 10 or 11 and asked for some food.  I was told that it was only room service after x time.  The bar was still open (I don't know closing times) so I said could I order the sandwich and while I sat with a drink in the reception/lobby could I stop the guy coming from the kitchen to my room to get him to give me the sandwich.  He had to pass the lobby to get to my room.  Otherwise I'd have followed him to my room and brought the sandwich to reception myself which I informed them I would do.  In kindness and as a special favour the receptionest agreed to order the sandwich for me so I didn't have to go to my room to order it.   While seated with others I noticed the poor guy with all these trays of food going from the kitchen all over the hotel to deliver food.  I also saw later some other people who got food at reception.  I thought when I went to a hotel it was to be treated with some service and respect.  I cannot make my own food that's why I go to a hotel to get a break from all that.  I don't need special favours to ask for nothing that is out of the way in a hotel.  On Sunday at 12 we were leaving and my other half wanted a pint.  I think pub opening hours are 12.30.  The bar staff member quoted Irish pub opening hours but we know that Irish hotels can serve residents anytime. So my other half asked for the manger who agreed to allow him to have a pint as long as he drank it in the bar.   Big deal.  In neither of these cases did we make a scene though my DH was going mental with this carry on.  We are old enough to realise that making a scene only results in grief and spit in your pint.  I don't understand the nature of the hospitality industry sometimes.  I think it must be a power trip.  

OP I do believe that hotels are allowed to serve alcohol at any time but they do not have to.  You should always ask a hotel it's residence bar policy.


----------



## DubShelley

onq said:


> <shakes head>
> 
> Do you have any idea of how bleak a picture you're painting with this query and background information? This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept!
> 
> ONQ


 
I don't get this post??? What exactly are you "shaking your head" at?? The fact that the OP (shock horror) wanted to purchase alcohol while on holiday in a hotel??


----------



## Caveat

As others have said it seems to be at the discretion of the hotel.

I stayed in Dublin recently and had a bit of an after conference booze up with other residents.  The hotel bar kept serving - in the lobby only, dedicated smaller bar with a single barman - until about 3 or so.  He started jokingly pleading that he had to go to bed and everyone concerned was reasonably sympathetic to his plight and agreed to what seemed to be his own, personal appeal for last drinks.  It was all civilised enough considering.


----------



## martha jones

Well I will certainly ask each hotel their policy on this issue in future. And to clarify I was not looking for more alcohol, simply checking out what the hotels residence bar availability was! God forbid I would dare spend my hard earned money on drink, whilst on holiday, hope that explains more for you onq, we wouldnt want our Lord weeping!!
On a serious note, thanks to all posters.


----------

